# Critical visa application



## krish_indian (Nov 12, 2018)

Dear All,

I applied for Critical visa application on 30th October 2018 along with SAQA and IITPSA .

Any chance to get Critical visa in one month time. I have 15 + years experience in IT and 3 years worked in South Africa with ICT work permit.

Thanks


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

krish_indian said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for Critical visa application on 30th October 2018 along with SAQA and IITPSA .
> 
> ...



Hi ,

I am also planing to apply CSV later this week..

1. Did you apply with or without employment letter.
2.In which VFS did you submit your application?


----------



## Ronny (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi

Depending on where you have submitted, it may take between 8-12 weeks before your application can be finalized


----------



## suninaya (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi Krish, when you submitted your application for CSV what did u submit for the following document:

"Copy of South Africa Government Gazzette (Immigration Act.2002), please refer to DHA website (applicable for Delhi, Gurgaon, Jaipur & Kolkata)"


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

suninaya said:


> Hi Krish, when you submitted your application for CSV what did u submit for the following document:
> 
> "Copy of South Africa Government Gazzette (Immigration Act.2002), please refer to DHA website (applicable for Delhi, Gurgaon, Jaipur & Kolkata)"


https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/pdf/immigration_critical_skills_160416.pdf


----------



## suninaya (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks


----------

